# Basic Cop Cue



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 7, 2009)

I rarely post actual work cues because, well they are basically not that impressive. This one falls into that category too but I figured what the heck. I bought Wavelore's Zither and well here it is on a cue.

http://scoredog.tv/Onto%20the%20Investigation.mp3


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 7, 2009)

cool...great dynamics. Sounds...Russian mob inspired. Do you know some people that know some people?

Book'em, Craigo.


----------



## Franco904 (Jan 7, 2009)

Great Cue Craig !


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey - nice cue man! Nice clean writing. Strings sound nice as does the zither. Clean mix - I like it a lot.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey,

Sounding great! nice work.

Dan


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 7, 2009)

Wonderful stuff.
J


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice cue and boy does that zither sound great. I will look into whatever those guys have going sample-wise.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the listen.

I thought this a good cue for what it is. High on functionality with minimal artistic value. A cue like this will get used with VO going something like "The detectives were moving in on the Hanson killer". I wish I was doing more artistic projects but i will take doing some form of music work over just about anything else. There is still some pleasure out of playing to the genre correctly.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds good and clean. It's seems very appropriate to the work at hand. That's a good lesson in itself. Thanks.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 8, 2009)

I liked this enough to keep hitting play a bunch of times. Yesterday and again today. Great sound. Hate to say "clean" but have to -- the zither sits so nicely. And you used it in those two roles so well. Kinda a nice new sound on the ostinato and then as the attack on those chords midway through. I love this cue.


----------



## Jackull (Jan 8, 2009)

I like it. Very AMW. Nice use of Zither...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Jack,Jackull and Brò¹ª   ¥‘¹ª   ¥’¹ª   ¥“¹ª   ¥”


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice stuff craig! What are the portamento strings, VSL?


----------



## lux (Jan 9, 2009)

nice, somehow stuff i'm not so used to hear from you. I seem to hear some Powell influence too.

I'm too interested to know about the legato strings.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Simon,Luca.

The strings are not VSL but the library I mentioned in this thread

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11178

though I may be mistaken I believe the library will be announced before NAMM.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 10, 2009)

Hopefully people aren't offended when I say: Sounds nothing like Russian Mob or AMW to me. Sounds more, Network-TV cop-show drama. 

Which is a compliment...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 10, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> Hopefully people aren't offended when I say: Sounds nothing like Russian Mob or AMW to me. Sounds more, Network-TV cop-show drama.
> 
> Which is a compliment...



I agree. It isn't using scales that would be identifiable with Russia. It is a sweet sound and used well in this cue.
A cool flavor.
J


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 10, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> Hopefully people aren't offended when I say: Sounds nothing like Russian Mob or AMW to me. Sounds more, Network-TV cop-show drama.
> 
> Which is a compliment...



Russian mob ...hmmm...Kevin I do know people so watch your borscht!

I think artzounds came up with that. There is not supposed to be anything russian about it and Kid you are correct it is not for AMW, It is for a cop drama.


Thanks Doc, Patrick!


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 10, 2009)

I wuz just keedeeng... 

The zither sounded eastern euro to me, da. : )


----------



## DeOlivier (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked this one a lot. Really cool cue and very inspiring!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks, appreciate it


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice cue indeed,
I can see the clock ticking and the tension building.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't take this badly, Craig, but I really liked the ending! Of course the rest is good too, zither sounds perfect here, but there's something about your the very last part which surprised me.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Raymond appreciate the listen,

Yeah Ned this is just a basic style of cue I do for work with 2 sections and the hit out for a kind of semi dramatic ending.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 14, 2009)

That's pretty good Craig. This is a dumb question but what is that sound with the Zither in the first half? The Zither reversed or something? I noticed a very slight resemblance with some of the Zither stuff and the ending of the cue to SAW.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Craig,

This sounds great.  Lovely piece of music. Very nice productionally and compositionally!

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Vision (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a solid cue Craig.


----------

